# Trifecta tune



## aka_shortround (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a 2014 cruze ltz 1.4 T and Im planning on installing a borla exhaust and HKS blow off valve. I already have a injen Cold air intake installed. If i use the Trifecta advantage tune will my parts i have affect the tune or since they are bolt on parts will the tune still work since its for stock cruzes.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi OP! Here is the gist of it:

[FONT=&quot]Advantage = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No individualization or support for parts that do not function on factory calibration (if you have such modifications, be sure to check with us prior to placing order). No remote tuning.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Elite = Same as Advantage, however, we will individualize the calibration for parts already installed at the time of purchase and provide updates for modifications installed after the fact. Full diagnostic log review when needed. This package is the premium full support package.

If you modify the engine as you have with an intake, it is highly recommended you have it accounted for in the calibration. This would require our $398 Elite package which includes the EZ Flash cable, datalogging support, support for most mods, and no fees for any updates ever.[/FONT]


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hi OP! Here is the gist of it:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Advantage = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No individualization or support for parts that do not function on factory calibration (if you have such modifications, be sure to check with us prior to placing order). No remote tuning.
> [/FONT]
> ...


Quick question...if I already have the advantage tune can I upgrade to the elite easily and cost effective?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Quick question...if I already have the advantage tune can I upgrade to the elite easily and cost effective?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, yes you most definitely can if I'm not mistaken it cost 100$ to upgrade from advantage to elite but don't quote me on the price.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup! All of our calibration packages are 'upgradeable'. If you have a lower tier and wish to go to the next tier, you simply pay the difference between the two


----------

